# Deflector Reverb



## K Pedals (Apr 11, 2020)

Haven’t spent much time with it yet but it’s at least as good if not better than my afterneath...


----------



## music6000 (Apr 12, 2020)

Nice & Neat as always, If the last build was Big Daddy, this is the Six Little Ones!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 12, 2020)

Of course it's better, you built it!  That 4049 must be for the clock, 'cuz I don't see no crystal.

Nice clean build, as always.


----------



## Hexjibber (Apr 12, 2020)

Ah wow, didn’t realise there was a project for this! Hope there are some boards in soon! Great looking build, your wiring is super clean!


----------



## havok (Oct 29, 2021)

Hi very new to the forum
I am looking for this pedal, I know i can just buy an Afterneath but i like supporting DIY builders who sell them. Is there a place where builders sell their pedals from Pedalpcb&


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 29, 2021)

havok said:


> Hi very new to the forum
> I am looking for this pedal, I know i can just buy an Afterneath but i like supporting DIY builders who sell them. Is there a place where builders sell their pedals from Pedalpcb&


Search reverb there might be one on there?¿


----------



## havok (Oct 29, 2021)

K Pedals said:


> Search reverb there might be one on there?¿


I did, nothing  but saved the search, thanks for responding!


----------



## fig (Oct 29, 2021)

I found one. It's a beauty! Sending link...


----------

